# iPad livraison



## Trudo (21 Mai 2010)

Quand j'ai commandé mon iPad, on lisait sur le site, livraison pour le 28 mai. Est-ce que c'est possible qu'il arrive avant ou un peu après? Est-ce qu'Apple va me contacter par email pour un numéro de suivi de l'envoi?


----------



## MacSedik (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 
Alors pour la livraison tu vas recevoir un mail de confirmation quelques jours avant le 28. tu as bien "delivers by 28th may" non ? il y aura aussi le n° du colis, la facture...etc.


----------



## Trudo (21 Mai 2010)

Oui j'avais delivered by 28. Je l'ai commandé à 7h du matin le premier jour qu'on pouvais le faire.


----------



## guillaumeg (21 Mai 2010)

tu le recevras je pense le 28 car il y a des changes que les transporteurs aient pour consigne d'attendre le 28 MAis pour transmettre les colis.


----------



## IntelOutside (22 Mai 2010)

Le mien a été expédié aujourd'hui.(c'est un wifi 16go + housse) J'ai recu la notification à 13h. Il devrait donc arriver avant vendredi sauf si UPS fait trainer les choses.


----------



## MacSedik (22 Mai 2010)

je pense que d'ici mardi tous ceux qui ont commandé le 10 auront leur mail d'expédition.


----------



## Arkange (22 Mai 2010)

Normalement si c'est comme aux US il ne sera livre que le 28 même si il arrive sur site avant. Pour ma part toujours pas d'expedition et c'est un Wifi-3G 16go avec la housse.


----------



## lmml (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

voici le message reçu...

Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant 
votre commande ........................... sur l'Apple Store.

commande qui concerne un ipad 64GB + 3g

hihihi je l'aurai sans doute avant le 28...

mais pas encore de suivi de la poste...

bon à part ça... ma commande a été faite en Suisse...

A+


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

lmml a dit:


> commande qui concerne un ipad 64GB + 3g


j'ai fait la même commande. Mais j'ai pas reçu de notification. J'ai fait la bêtise de commander un adapteur pour connecter un appareil photo. Et comme l'adapteur ne sera livrable qu'à partir du 7 juin, je dois attendre. 

Félicitations pour la notification en tout  cas


----------



## Arkange (23 Mai 2010)

Voila ca  y est je viens de vois sur le site US que ma commande est préparé pour l'envoi donc ça va partir demain je pense. Pour rappel c'est un iPad Wifi-3g 16 Go avec la housse commandé le 10 a 3h. Pour la livraison faut pas trop rêver on les aura pas avant le 28. UPS aura la consigne de ne les livrer que le 28. C'est normal qu'ils partent ci-tot c'est juste pour être sur qu'il soit la a temps.


----------



## Larry Croft (23 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai fait la même commande. Mais j'ai pas reçu de notification. J'ai fait la bêtise de commander un adapteur pour connecter un appareil photo. Et comme l'adapteur ne sera livrable qu'à partir du 7 juin, je dois attendre.
> 
> Félicitations pour la notification en tout  cas



Bonjour,

Moi aussi commandé le 10 (32 Go Wifi),
moi aussi ajouté un kit appareil photo,
moi aussi "delivers by the 28th",
moi non plus, pas reçu de confirmation... 

D'où ma question : si j'annule la commande du kit APN, vous pensez que ça accélérera les choses ? Autrement dit, est-il raisonnable de penser que, en dépit de la forte demande, il y a quelque part chez Apple un iPad avec mon nom dessus qui n'attend qu'un accessoire pour partir ?


----------



## twinworld (23 Mai 2010)

Larry Croft a dit:


> D'où ma question : si j'annule la commande du kit APN, vous pensez que ça accélérera les choses ?


ben je vous invite à appeler directement Apple pour savoir si vous avez une chance de recevoir la tablette un peu plus tôt. Moi, c'est ce que je ferais si je voulais modifier ma commande.


----------



## lmml (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Ben voilà... comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'ai reçu une notification d'Apple concernant l'envoi de mon ipad...

Impossible de trouver un suivi... le transporteur est TNT... mais mon N° de suivi semble inconnu au bataillon... donc impossible de savoir où se trouve mon ipad... peut-être encore en Chine...   :hein:

bref je pense qu'il faut attendre mardi tranquillement... mais comme d'habitude... un vrai gamin qui attend son cadeau...:love:  

Allez les amis... donnez des nouvelles concernant vos livraisons  

A+


----------



## pitou_92 (24 Mai 2010)

moi je suis allé dans un iclg où j'ai commandé en donnant un acompte de 200 euros, le vendeur m'as dis que j'étais le deuxième sur la liste a avoir commandé un 64GB 3G, et eux ils seront livrés un peu avant


----------



## Arkange (24 Mai 2010)

Voila je viens de recevoir l'e-mail de confirmation d'envois. Pour rappel c'est un Wifi-3g 16 Go avec la housse. Envois par TNT mais aucuns suivi pour le moment et livraison prévu pour le 28.


----------



## skinch (24 Mai 2010)

Les accessoires sont aussi en expédition ce matin.
Son expédiés pour moi :
- iPad Dock
- Chargeur iPad
- Caméra connection kit


----------



## twinworld (24 Mai 2010)

skinch a dit:


> - Caméra connection kit


vous avez de la chance. J'ai aussi un kit de connexion pour appareil photo et j'ai toujours pas reçu de confirmation d'envoi  Patience, patience...


----------



## Larry Croft (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai contacté Apple ce matin, et j'en ai retiré les informations suivantes :

Pour mon cas, le kit APN n'est pas un facteur de retard. Si ça devait être le cas, il me serait adressé séparément sans frais supplémentaire.

Retirer le kit de ma commande n'accélèrerait pas les choses.

Au plus tard, la commande serait expédiée le 28, mais ils font en sorte que les livraisons arrivent le 28.

...Raison pour laquelle certains ont déjà reçu confirmation de l'expédition : leur commande vient d'Asie, elle part donc plus tôt que celles qui viennent du dépôt d'Apple aux Pays-Bas.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Mai 2010)

Larry Croft a dit:


> ...Raison pour laquelle certains ont déjà reçu confirmation de l'expédition : leur commande vient d'Asie, elle part donc plus tôt que celles qui viennent du dépôt d'Apple aux Pays-Bas.



raison pour laquelle ceux qui ont commandé tôt le 10 mai, beaucoup (selon les témoignages) n'ont pas reçu de confirmation d'expédition?


----------



## skinch (24 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez de la chance. J'ai aussi un kit de connexion pour appareil photo et j'ai toujours pas reçu de confirmation d'envoi  Patience, patience...


Je l'avais commandé le matin du 10 quand il est apparu sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## Larry Croft (24 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> raison pour laquelle ceux qui ont commandé tôt le 10 mai, beaucoup (selon les témoignages) n'ont pas reçu de confirmation d'expédition?



Je suis dans ce cas là, justement. Relis ma réponse, le critère n'est pas la date de commande mais le lieu d'où partent les iPads : Pays-bas ou Asie


----------



## MacSedik (24 Mai 2010)

5/5 merci


----------



## Trudo (24 Mai 2010)

Le miens vient de partir de chine pour Alma, Québec. Sur le site de Fedex on parle de livraison le 31 mai. J'espère que ce sera plus tôt...


----------



## butok (25 Mai 2010)

Est ce que le tracking UPS fonctionne chez quelqun?


----------



## sergiof1 (25 Mai 2010)

j' ai livraison rapide ( EMEA ), pas d' UPS ou TNT


----------



## azilis (25 Mai 2010)

iPad envoyé  \o/\o/\o/

J'ai la mention qu'il est envoyé via TNT Nederlands, mais le numéro de tracking ne marche pas [encore] 

Plus que 2 jours


----------



## iouze (25 Mai 2010)

Ce doit être en train de se débloquer, je viens de recevoir à l'instant la notification d'expédition :
iPad 16Go 3G + Dock + Case (etui) + Carte Orange 3g
on est maintenant sur qu'ils ont été fabriqués


----------



## johann50 (25 Mai 2010)

sergiof1 a dit:


> j' ai livraison rapide ( EMEA ), pas d' UPS ou TNT



*idem pour moi expedié livraison rapide EMEA avec un numero de track mais sur quel site regarder ?? mystere lol 
si quelqu un a la reponse?
merci

*


----------



## sergiof1 (25 Mai 2010)

pas de N° de suivie pour moi!


----------



## darsonic (25 Mai 2010)

moi c'est pareil, je n'ai plus de date de livraison estimée et juste EMEA de precisé...Colis parti le 22...


----------



## Arkange (26 Mai 2010)

Pareil je n'ai plus de délai de livraison. Juste un numéro de suivi TNT qui ne fonctionne pas


----------



## taz77e (26 Mai 2010)

Eheh, selon le suivi du transporteur, iPad arrivé à Genève ce matin, peut-être une bonne surprise aujourd'hui, ca sent bon tout ca!!!


----------



## pao2 (26 Mai 2010)

Le mien aussi, il a du prendre le même avion 

www.tnt.ch

Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
26 May 2010 	08:12:12 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
26 May 2010 	01:53:46 	Liege Euro Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
25 May 2010 	23:56:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
25 May 2010 	16:14:13 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
25 May 2010 	14:52:13 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit


----------



## azilis (26 Mai 2010)

pao2 a dit:


> Le mien aussi, il a du prendre le même avion
> 
> www.tnt.ch
> 
> ...



Ca va sans doute paraitre bête, mais quel numéro utiliser sur le site de TNT ? 

J'ai 3 numéros : 80******** (reçu dans le mail de confirmation) et deux numéros 27********** (correspondant aux deux paquets de ma commande je suppose)
J'ai essayé toutes les possibilités sur le site de TNT mais ca ne donne rien


----------



## pao2 (26 Mai 2010)

www.apple.ch
Store
Votre compte -> état de la commande
Connexion à votre compte

May 10, 2010 à 06:17 AM GMT - Numéro de commande W93xxxxxx Afficher les détails
Expédié le: May 22, 2010 
Délai estimé de livraison:
78xxxxxx

J'ai utilisé le numéro 78xxxxxx comme Numéro de bordereau d'expédition dans le site tnt

Mais on peut aussi utiliser le numéro référence d'expédition du mail de apple (811xxxxx) sur le site TNT mais cette fois sous Numéro de référence client


Par contre, pour certain client, leur iPad est transporté par UPS !!!


----------



## Filou76 (26 Mai 2010)

Je confirme, le numéro 78xxxxxxx sur le site d'Apple fonctionne sur le site de TNT mais uniquement depuis quelques minutes pour moi.

Il est "Released from customs" maintenant 

D'après l'Applestore que je viens d'appeler, le 28 mai c'est livraison au plus tard et non au plus tôt ;-)

D'après eux, livraison aujourd'hui, demain au plus tard


----------



## greensource (26 Mai 2010)

Perso je regarde sur le site de TNT france et il ne me trouve rien du tout.
Il y a des Français métropolitain qui arrive à suivre?


----------



## japey (26 Mai 2010)

Non, rien ... à mon avis, ils sont chez le transporteur et ils vont les envoyés au dernier moment ...


----------



## skeet (26 Mai 2010)

Idem pour moi, aucun numéro de tracking ne fonctionne pour le moment.
Pour TNT, les numéro de commande en 811XXXXXXX peuvent être utilisés en "ref. interne".
Pour les numéro en 27XXXXXXX il faut enlever les 01, 02 ou 03 à la fin.
On passe ainsi de 11 chiffres à 9.
Et c'est à saisir dans "Bon de transport"
Bonne attente à tous...


----------



## taz77e (26 Mai 2010)

Livraison en cours......


----------



## figaro (26 Mai 2010)

@skeet : Pareil pour moi, merci pour les infos ! (j'ai eu ce numéro uniquement dans un mail d'Apple m'indiquant l'expédition de l'iPad (et pas celle de l'ipad case)  @taz77e : chanceux


----------



## iouze (26 Mai 2010)

Les n° avec 1ZW79F...... semblent correspondre à une livraison UPS..
C'est mon cas en tout cas ;-)


----------



## Arkange (26 Mai 2010)

Pour moi toujours aucuns numéro ne fonctionne dans le suivi TNT.


----------



## lmml (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,  

Ma femme vient de me tél... hihihi TNT vient de passer... j'ai reçu mon ipad 64GB+3g

Super super super... mais malheureusement je dois attendre ce soir... 

Enfin...  a+ pour le déballage du jouet...

En espérant d'aussi bonnes surprises pour vous

A+


----------



## taz77e (26 Mai 2010)

iPad et housse livré il y a 15 minutes, vivement ce soir. On est privilégié en Suisse j'ai l'impression!


----------



## pao2 (26 Mai 2010)

Elles sont où vos livraison?
Le miens tourne en rond à Genève depuis 9h30


----------



## Pommepidou (26 Mai 2010)

Depuis 12h45, mon iPad est "delayed"&#8230; Qq1 aurait une idée quand il pourrait effectivement arriver? Je peux pas ne plus aller travailler juste pour attendre mon appareil 

Petite précision, mon iPad est à Meyrin, et moi je suis à Genève&#8230;


----------



## Arkange (26 Mai 2010)

Ça y est mon tracking TNT est actif. Date de ramassage le 26... Sniff faut attendre LOL


----------



## Pommepidou (26 Mai 2010)

pao2 a dit:


> Elles sont où vos livraison?
> Le miens tourne en rond à Genève depuis 9h30



Juste par curiosité: le tien sera livré par UPS ou par TNT?

Est-ce que UPS a déjà livré des iPads en Suisse aujourd'hui?


----------



## Hermiod (26 Mai 2010)

Perso, j'ai bien eu le mail d'avis d'envoi le 22, mais toujours aucune nouvelle sur le site de TNT. C'est bien eux qui sont censés s'en occuper, mais le numéro reste "introuvable" =/


----------



## pao2 (26 Mai 2010)

TNT, livraison à Genève, reçu, il y a 10 minutes ... YESSSSSS

26 May 2010 	14:46:00 	Geneva 	Shipment Delivered In Good Condition. 
26 May 2010 	09:30:19 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery. 
26 May 2010 	08:12:12 	Geneva 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
26 May 2010 	01:53:46 	Liege Euro Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
25 May 2010 	23:56:00 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
25 May 2010 	16:14:13 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit. 
25 May 2010 	14:52:13 	Eindhoven 	Shipment In Transit.


----------



## azilis (26 Mai 2010)

Yess  

Mon numéro de tracking vient de devenir actif 
J'ai un "date de ramassage 26 mai 2010"

Ca se rapproche. Purée, je suis impatient !!


----------



## stourot (26 Mai 2010)

idem pour moi:

26 May 2010 14:09:35 Eindhoven Shipment In Transit. 
je vais peux etre contacter TNT pour savoir s'il va arriver demain car il faut que je soit présent chez moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

je fais suite, je viens de contacter TNT, livraison prévu demain. Pas de retard.

je dois les contacter au 0825 071 071 demain matin a 8h pour savoir a quelle heure mon colis arrivera. il faut donner la référence en 81xxxxxxxx (10 chiffres) et préciser que c'est un référence apple.

ca vient bon !


----------



## johann50 (26 Mai 2010)

iouze a dit:


> Les n° avec 1ZW79F...... semblent correspondre à une livraison UPS..
> C'est mon cas en tout cas ;-)



*:rateau::rateau:*


----------



## Hermiod (26 Mai 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont un numéro TNT qui marche, vous utilisez quel numéro en fait ?
Le 81.... ou l'autre ? Et vous le rentrez en quoi sur le site ?


----------



## stourot (26 Mai 2010)

Hermiod a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont un numéro TNT qui marche, vous utilisez quel numéro en fait ?
> Le 81.... ou l'autre ? Et vous le rentrez en quoi sur le site ?




je le rentre en tant que numéro interne. Il ne faut pas préciser de numéro de département.


----------



## azilis (26 Mai 2010)

Hermiod a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont un numéro TNT qui marche, vous utilisez quel numéro en fait ?
> Le 81.... ou l'autre ? Et vous le rentrez en quoi sur le site ?



L'autre (27...), entré en tant que BT 



stourot a dit:


> je le rentre en tant que numéro interne. Il ne faut pas préciser de numéro de département.



Je confirme, ca marche aussi


----------



## Hermiod (26 Mai 2010)

Bon, hé bah merci à vous deux !

J'ai donc juste pas de bol et un iPad toujours pas scanné, apparement...


----------



## sebvs (26 Mai 2010)

skeet a dit:


> Pour les numéro en 27XXXXXXX il faut enlever les 01, 02 ou 03 à la fin.
> On passe ainsi de 11 chiffres à 9.
> Et c'est à saisir dans "Bon de transport"



Merci pour cette astuce, avec ceci un semblant de suivi apparait ..
26 May 2010 pour Date Ramassage
l'adresse

le reste c'est blanc, à suivre


----------



## flamoureux (26 Mai 2010)

Je rentre de la FNAC de Pau (où j'ai réservé mon iPad).
Ils ont reçu les modèles d'expos (pas encore exposés) mais le vendeur à été sympa et m'a laissé tester la bête et ça le fait grave !!!!

Ils recoivent les iPads pour les clients demain mais bien sur ne les vendront que vendredi... sniffff


----------



## steelstone (26 Mai 2010)

mon 16 Go 3g est expédié aujourd'hui avec livraison pour le 28 comme prévu (avec accessoires)


----------



## rastaman06 (26 Mai 2010)

Demain si tout va bien j'aurais mon iPad 16 Go 3G. Trop la classe!
Suivi apple:
Adresse d&#8217;expédition
BIOT, FR
Date de commande : 24 Mai 2010 
Date de livraison estimée 27 Mai 2010  (sujet à changement) 
 État actuel de l&#8217;expédition Expédition  acheminée 24 Mai 2010
Et UPS :
 Tracking Number: XXXX
Status:       * In Transit*
Shipped To:                                                                           BIOT,                                                FR                
Typeackage
Service:UPS SAVER
Multiple Packages:2 

Il y a 2 colis a cause de la SIM Orange. Je viens juste de renouveler mon abonnement de dev iphone, peut etre ma veine d'etre livre normalement demain vient de la! (j'ai commande le 10 a environ 9h30 du matin) A bientot, bon amusement avec l'ipad a tous! J'espere que vous acheterez mes applis dessus ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Moi aussi demain \o/
(au fait merci pour toutes les infos du post, m'a aidé à cadrer mon impatience )


----------



## Grop85 (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je dois recevoir mon wifi 16G demain. Normalement je suis pas très geek dans l'âme mais là j'ai l'impression d'avoir 5ans la veille de Noel! J'ai commande l'etui d'Apple. Ma plus grande impatience concerne la suite iwork. Pour  tout ce qui est consultation multimédia je fait confiance a la pomme (j'ai un iPhone) je pense qu'on va vivre une expérience utilisateur exceptionnelle avec safari. Mais concernant Pages et Nombers, j'ai hâte de voir si ce bel appareil peut devenir un réel outils de travail. Vivement demain!


----------



## lmml (26 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Voili voilà, j'ai déballé mon ipad reçu à 12h (lausanne Suisse) que du beau...

un peu de lenteur pour la synchro... mais une fois faite... le joujou est très réactif... J'ai télécharger plusieurs livres, de Jules Verne en passant par Baudelaire tous gratuits... c'est génial...

J'ai fait le plein d'applications gratuites... et je fais joujou avec  depuis une bonne heure.

mon MacBook pro  recharge sans problème la bête... ouf pas besoin de le brancher sur le chargeur...

L'écran est très sensible et le clavier fonctionne à merveille...

seul regret: la webcam (ce sera pour la prochaine version de l'ipad...)

j'ai été acheté également un étui... j'ai pris le: Be.ez LA robe Allure Black (iPad)

J'espère que chacun d'entre vous va le recevoir rapidement... on pourra en parler sur un autre forum... 

A+


----------



## figaro (27 Mai 2010)

Super . Merci pour le retour ! Le mien est à Rennes ce matin, plus très loin ! (j'habite Angers)


----------



## darsonic (27 Mai 2010)

UPS passe à 10h30, l'attente touche à sa fin...putain deux mois...


----------



## butok (27 Mai 2010)

Youuhouu je viens de recevoir mon iPad wifi 32Gb + case !! synchro en cours...   Déjà je le trouve tres tres beau !


----------



## badboyprod (27 Mai 2010)

Un conseil au nouveau propriétaire, faites attention à la coque! Pour ma part j'ai déjà enfoncé la coque en faisant reposer l'iPad contre la grille d'aération du train alors que je jouais à un jeu de stratégie... La coque semble relativement fragile, très sensible aux rayures, et à la pression. Un conseil, munissez vous rapidement d'une coque ou autre protection

Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## Trudo (27 Mai 2010)

Moi il est a menphis depuis hier et il ne bouge plus. Sur le site de fedex on parle du31 pour la livraison. J'avais choisi le service regulier pour ne pas payer d'extra. Est-ce que vius avez pris le service express ou autre service rapide?


----------



## johann50 (27 Mai 2010)

j ai recu le mien a midi
trop la classe !!


----------



## najecram (27 Mai 2010)

reçu mon ipad 3G 64Go.
Trop content et trop ému pour vous en dire plus.
pour info je suis dans le 77.


----------



## frato (27 Mai 2010)

Le mien est à Marseille depuis ce matin, mais TNT est complètement débordé par le volume (le double du volume habituel, dixit la hotline de TNT), donc je ne serai livré que demain, et encore c'est pas sur !!!


----------



## BulgroZ (27 Mai 2010)

Le mien est coincé depuis ce matin à Garonor 

27 May 2010 	09:41:57 	Garonor 	Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway.


----------



## Trudo (27 Mai 2010)

Trudo a dit:


> Moi il est a menphis depuis hier et il ne bouge plus. Sur le site de fedex on parle du31 pour la livraison. J'avais choisi le service regulier pour ne pas payer d'extra. Est-ce que vius avez pris le service express ou autre service rapide?



Bon il va arriver juste lundi. Apple va m'envoyer un étui pour le désagrément. J'en avais déjà commandé un en cuir sur ebay.


----------



## skeet (27 Mai 2010)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Le mien est coincé depuis ce matin à Garonor
> 
> 27 May 2010     09:41:57     Garonor     Shipment Held In Warehouse. Follow Up Actions Underway.




Je suis dans la même situation que toi... 
Plus le temps passe, plus je doute d'une livraison aujourd'hui


----------



## BulgroZ (27 Mai 2010)

skeet a dit:


> Je suis dans la même situation que toi...
> Plus le temps passe, plus je doute d'une livraison aujourd'hui



Je viens de parler à TNT : c'est apparemment du à un retard de l'avion qui venait d'Hollande....
Pour mon interlocutrice, une livraison ce jour reste possible... mais pas certaine.
A 18h au plus tard, sinon ce sera demain


----------



## stourot (27 Mai 2010)

Le mien est arrive a 12 h par TNT.

Plutôt surpris par la qualité de l'écran et des applications comme le flipper et le labyrinth hd.

De quoi s'amuser pendant de longues heures


----------



## Arkange (27 Mai 2010)

Et voilà iPad livre y a une heure avec la housse Apple  synchronisation effectue et maintenant c'est la découverte et le bonheur. Pour rappel c'est un Wifi-3G 16 Go commande lundi 10 a 3H du matin.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Mai 2010)

Hello,  Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu iTunes synchronise les applis iPhone automatiquement ?


----------



## sergiof1 (27 Mai 2010)

Je viens d' appeler TNT, je ne l' aurai que demain...et c' est pas sur. 
Le gars m' a dit qu' ils avaient plus de 10000 iPad à livrer et que c' était chaud!
J' avais depuis hier soir une date d' expédition estimée au 27 Mai 2010 mais sujette à changement.


----------



## twinworld (27 Mai 2010)

moi j'avais reçu dans un premier temps une estimation de réception pour le 28 mai ou avant. Et aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu une nouvelle estimation pour le 1er juin ou avant.


----------



## BulgroZ (27 Mai 2010)

Toujours bloqué à Garonor 
Faut que je me fasse une raison, ce sera pour demain !


----------



## najecram (27 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,  Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà reçu iTunes synchronise les applis iPhone automatiquement ?



je te confirme que tout se synchronise sur l'ipad


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Mai 2010)

@najeceam   Merci pour ta réponse, j'aurais préfèré le contraire car je préfère mettre des appli dédiées iPad...   Après syncho faut les supprimer donc...


----------



## twinworld (27 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> moi j'avais reçu dans un premier temps une estimation de réception pour le 28 mai ou avant. Et aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu une nouvelle estimation pour le 1er juin ou avant.


ah ben non, après avoir un peu mieux regadé, j'ai une livraison prévue demain et une la semaine prochaine pour les accessoires.


----------



## xxmarinexx (28 Mai 2010)

Vous en pensez quoi de leur pub pour l'Ipad? 
(si vous l'avez pas vu je l'ai retrouvée là) 
http://www.buzzmovie.fr/videos/actualite/lancement-de-l-ipad-en-france.html


----------



## twinworld (28 Mai 2010)

Elle est moyenne, mais ils ont pas besoin de se fouler, quand on voit la pub Microsoft "moi je suis Windows...", toutes les autres pubs touchent au génie.


----------



## skender (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé l'iPad Wifi 32 Go le dimanche 23 mai sur l'Apple Store avec un délai de livraison annoncé à juin. L'attente étant trop longue, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée plus précise que ce "juin" énigmatique ?

Combien faut-il compter en moyenne ? Des personnes ayant commandé aux alentours de cette date auraient-elles commencé à recevoir le joujou ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses


----------



## azerty69 (3 Juin 2010)

J'avais également commandé un iPad sur l apple store le 23 mai mais vu l'attente je lai annulé. Finalement je lai acheté a la fnac le 28.


----------



## Romain72500 (6 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai commandé mon iPad le 2 mars, il a été expédié le 3 mars et voici le détail de TNT: 

05 Mar 2011 20:30:00 Chengdu Connection Delay. Recovery Actions Underway. 04 Mar 2011 16:00:00 Chengdu Connection Delay. Recovery Actions Underway. 04 Mar 2011 09:42:00 Chengdu Shipment Received At Transit Point. 03 Mar 2011 20:04:00 Chengdu Shipment In Transit. 03 Mar 2011 19:24:02 Chengdu Shipment In Transit. 03 Mar 2011 19:12:35 Chengdu Shipment Collected From Sender. 
Il semble bloqué, j'aurais aimé savoir que faire dans cette situation s'il vous plaît? 

Merci


----------



## twinworld (8 Mars 2011)

Romain72500 a dit:


> Il semble bloqué, j'aurais aimé savoir que faire dans cette situation s'il vous plaît?


pourquoi vous adressez ici plutôt que chez TNT directement ??


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Mars 2011)

Romain72500 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai commandé mon iPad le 2 mars, il a été expédié le 3 mars et voici le détail de TNT:
> 
> ...




Demander à ton boucher?


----------

